# Prince Albert



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Now before you click the backspace tab on this thread, you really should give it a look-see and then, ultimately decide for yourself about this age-old, time-tested tobacco.

Prince Albert is a tobacco that your Granddad and Dad probably smoked if they smoked a pipe for any length of time. It's been around since 1907 and is today one of the top selling pipe tobaccos in the United States. Since 1987, it's been produced by John Middleton Company. It is a tobacco I enjoy daily, as do many Pipers.

A primarily Burly-based blend, it's ribbon-cut and air-cured with a slight added flavor I just can't seem to find a name for. It's pure pleasure for the true Burley lover and is especially good in a corncob pipe. That's not to say your best briars can't get in on the action as well.

The mild, nutty essence and ease of burning will make this a true gem for the new smoker as well as the more experienced Pipers. It has a pleasant room note and a nice nicotine presence that a smoker should enjoy. The price is cheap while the product you'll receive is not. Many pipe smokers are quick to overlook Prince Albert and write it off as being too inferior for their tastes, but if asked outright, many have never even tried it for themselves.

It ages extremely well, is one of the most consistent blends on the market, and offers the "budget-minded" smoker (like myself) a good smoke at a great price. It can be found nearly everywhere from the local gas station or convenience store to the super market to department stores as well as at your local and internet vendors.

For the pipe smoker who hasn't tried Prince Albert, you are missing out. You deserve it to yourself to try it. I'd bet a dollar to doughnuts that you'll find that you'll agree with all of the above. And if the unthinkable does happen and you find it's just not to your liking, I'm positive you won't have a hard time finding someone who does agree.

Hope this helps... Pleasant Piping!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I think it's time to upgrade him to King, don't you? Glad to see somebody else sing the praises of PA. :tu

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/285706-humble-prince.html


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice review Dale, and great to see you back!


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Actually my experience with over the counter tobacco is limited to one pouch of cherry paladin purchased during my first week of pipe smoking. My father ended up smoking it I think, he's kind of like the Mikey of pipe tobacco. This review and Freestoke's comments about it are going to make me grab a pouch to try. Nice review!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Xodar said:


> This review and Freestoke's comments about it are going to make me grab a pouch to try. Nice review!


You'll have some soon enough. eep:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice Jim! :tu


----------



## Benz_one (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks for the review. Reviews like this and reviews like Freestoke's for CH and PA certainly make me want to try an OTC sometime.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

freestoke said:


> You'll have some soon enough. eep:


 Niiiiiiice! You're the man Jim. That made me call home and get the news I had a package waiting :mrgreen:

I should make the Prince's acquaintance tonight!


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

DSturg369 said:


> ... It ages extremely well,...


I liked your review. Could you please elaborate on the above quote. Thanks.


----------



## bent-1 (Feb 3, 2011)

It's a good burley, doesn't ghost a pipe either. I like it best from a tub vs the pouch. I like to fill a bowl, let sit packed for a day then light up. I like it best in a 13/16" or larger bowl. Smoke it slow and it will really shine.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Terrier said:


> I liked your review. Could you please elaborate on the above quote. Thanks.


Will do... Prince Albert, as well as most predominately Burley based blends, become more balanced and mellow slightly with age. A year is good... Longer, even better. It will age very well in it's original container if it remains unopened, undamaged, and shrink-wrapped (the 14 oz plastic tubs), or you can transfer it to mason-type jars if you like.

And on a side, unsolicited note... Prince Albert makes a great mixer for those of you that like to create your own blends.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Great review. I know a lot of people like to mix the prince with their Tambo. I've seen it mentioned enough that I plan on giving it a try as soon as the Tambo haul is distributed.


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)

shannensmall said:


> Great review. I know a lot of people like to mix the prince with their Tambo. I've seen it mentioned enough that I plan on giving it a try as soon as the Tambo haul is distributed.


I'll have to try that.


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice review, there is a certain "rightness" about burley in a cob.


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

I went on an OTC trip the last few weeks.. PA was by far the best and I have stocked up. CH was very close to PA. Kentucky Club (reg, conti bld and areo) all got trashed they smoked hotter then a fire-cracker couldn't even hold the pipe. Middleton Cherry was OK, Granger was OK, CBW was OK. Half & Half I trashed. Still have several diff Sails to try, SWR.. still looking for Walnut & Sugar Barrel. I have all the 'good' stuff.. penzance, stonehavel, PS, boswell, petersons, whatever but my new go to for walking the dog, fishing, mowing, driving around is PA. It's just a low maint smoke.. Usually smoke it in cob freehand, doesn't need constant attention and puts out lots of smoke!


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES (Nov 25, 2010)

LOL I am actually smoking this right now as I read this review!! I kind of like it as it is to me, a decent break from the regular aros. Maybe I am a nicotine lightweight though. But I like this as a change of pace and it doesn't need too many re-lights.:third:


----------



## jfdiii (Nov 12, 2010)

Blue Raccoon said:


> I went on an OTC trip the last few weeks.. PA was by far the best and I have stocked up. CH was very close to PA. Kentucky Club (reg, conti bld and areo) all got trashed they smoked hotter then a fire-cracker couldn't even hold the pipe. Middleton Cherry was OK, Granger was OK, CBW was OK. Half & Half I trashed. Still have several diff Sails to try, SWR.. still looking for Walnut & Sugar Barrel. I have all the 'good' stuff.. penzance, stonehavel, PS, boswell, petersons, whatever but my new go to for walking the dog, fishing, mowing, driving around is PA. It's just a low maint smoke.. Usually smoke it in cob freehand, doesn't need constant attention and puts out lots of smoke!


Try mixing PA and CH 50/50. As far as finding Walnut and Sugar Barrel in a local B&M, good luck. There are only 4 wholesalers for these nation wide and a store would have to buy a minimum of a case (6tubs). 4Noggins and Milan tobacco are a couple of online retailers that seem to carry it. I wrote about trying to find some in the Sugar Barrel review a couple days ago. It ended up being a cool experience.


----------



## ChrisD (Apr 10, 2011)

Gotta love PA, especially in a cob.


----------

